# 6-string bass help



## Brill (May 5, 2012)

Hi, im new to this forum and haven't looked far back in the forums. 
My question is wjats a good 6 string bass, 35" scale, and cheap.

I've been looking and the best I could find is a rondo one that is going for $400, but i live in australia and don't really want to risk it.

I have a budget of about $1000. Any help would be good.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 5, 2012)

ESP LTD B-206, $429 (34" scale)

ESP LTD D-6, $459 (34" scale)

Dean Edge 6, $469 (34" scale)

Ibanez SR-506, $699 (34" scale) (commonly available used for a steep discount)

Schecter Stiletto Studio, $799 (35" scale)

Spector Legend Classic, $849 (35" scale)

Ibanez BTB-676, $899 (35" scale)

Ibanez SR-756, $899 (34")

Of those, I think the Ibanez SR-506 is the best value, followed by the ESP LTD B-206. If you have to have a 35" scale, I'd go for the Schecter.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 6, 2012)

Ibanez GSR206 is a really good bass believe it or not. It's a 34" scale though


----------



## Brill (May 6, 2012)

are mediocre 6 string 35" basses cheaper?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 6, 2012)

Just curious, but why does it have to be 35"?

You can get a solid sounding B (and lower) tuning on a 34" scale just fine. You just need to be intelligent about string choice.


----------



## Winspear (May 6, 2012)

I have a Dean Edge Q6 from years ago which is awesome. It's 35", was about 1000 dollar. Googling now it's almost half the price! I don't know what's changed.

What I do know is they are listed on Deans site as 34", that's either a mistake or they have changed them.


----------



## carcass (May 6, 2012)

I just got ESP LTD B-206 and I cannot stress enough how much I recommend this one.


----------



## Bigfan (May 6, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Ibanez BTB-676, $899 (35" scale)


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2012)

If you can get it, fucking DINGWALL COMBUSTION! 37"-35" scale fan. i've wanted one for sooo long. Then Nolly got one, and his clips of it and his praise of it is giving me brain injury from all the GAS.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 6, 2012)

Rogue LX406

Really cheap, and awesome for the price.


----------



## iron blast (May 6, 2012)

The cheapest decent 6 I know is the sx ursa jazz 6 string. This is a beast its built like a tank. I got mine for $160 brand new. it sounds and plays even better than my old brice 6 string that cost almost 3x's as much.


----------



## Brill (May 6, 2012)

I just think a 35" scale because i've gotten shorter scales before and theyh just seemed horride. and I dont really want to search for like 5 weeks trying to get the right guage for my guitar.


----------



## ImN0tTelling (May 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzAZLLkodaU

Here is vid of Mark Michell, the new bassist for Scale The Summit, using the Spector Legend Classic 6. Personally, I love the look and sound of the Spector stock.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 7, 2012)

The Schecter Stiletto Studio would be my choice in that price range. Dunno what they cost in Australia, though :-/


----------



## JStraitiff (May 7, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> I just think a 35" scale because i've gotten shorter scales before and theyh just seemed horride. and I dont really want to search for like 5 weeks trying to get the right guage for my guitar.



You can calculate the string set you need to get the tension you want. It's not worth limiting your choices just to be lazy.


----------



## Brill (May 7, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> You can calculate the string set you need to get the tension you want. It's not worth limiting your choices just to be lazy.



It less laziness, and more the fact that living in Rural Australia is a bitch to get anything. and I've always liked having a longer neck.
its also nice to have thinner strings under my fingers.


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2012)

Whilst I am a fan of longer scale lengths, it is worth remembering that there's only a very slight difference. For example 135 vs 130 for a low B are the same tension on 34 and 35 inch. 

If you say the 34" you've tried sounded 'horrid' - I very much doubt scale length was the issue you were hearing. I expect they would still have sounded horrid at 35". 

If you plan to tune down way past B then yes I'd be in the same boat as you wanting to go as long as possible. I.e I believe 37" is ideal but 35" will do. 

However, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 10, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The Schecter Stiletto Studio would be my choice in that price range. Dunno what they cost in Australia, though :-/



Well the Custom's retail for $1200 here. Yes. There is a huge markup on the stuff.

@OP one thing to watch is the shipping. I was chatting to a shop and they can ship a Schecter Stiletto Custom 6 for $US 699 + $99 postage because they can detach the neck. Any package over 42" costs $US 450 to ship supposedly, so bear that in mind as well.


----------

